# consigo/contigo/com você



## YALAK

Caros amigos

Li há anos, que, o uso de «consigo», quando nos dirigimos a alguém,está errado.É preciso intimidade para dizer «contigo».Como fica a questão?Porque estaria errado dizer «consigo»? Para não confundir com o verbo conseguir?


----------



## Outsider

Tradicionalmente, só se usava "consigo" quando significa "consigo mesmo/a(s)", isto é quando representa um pronome reflexivo. "Ela estava zangada consigo" (=com ela própria). Para dizer que ela estava zangada com a pessoa a quem nos dirigimos, usaríamos "contigo" ou "com você".

Mas em Portugal, e presumo que também em Angola, está bastante generalizado o uso de "si" e "consigo" como forma de tratamento, de tal modo que já nem é criticado. No Brasil não o fazem.


----------



## YALAK

Muito grato pela precisão e clareza das respostas.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Interessante, Out. Não sabia que, em algum momento no passado, o "si" e o "consigo" foram condenados, em Portugal, como formas de tratamento. Hoje, sei que o seu uso, com essa função, generalizou-se entre os portugueseses - o que, como deve saber, causa estranheza a ouvidos brasileiros.


----------



## Outsider

Não sei se chegaram a ser condenados, mas creio que em português clássico essas palavras só se usavam em sentido reflexivo. Parece-me que a reanálise de "si" e "consigo" como sinónimos formais de "ti" e "contigo" deve ter tido origem no período em que o tratamento por "vós" caiu em desuso.


----------



## Denis555

Gramáticos _brasileiros_ condenam essas formas [consigo, si] quando não reflexivas mas condenam também começar uma frase com o pronome oblíquo (típicamente brasileiro).


----------



## Kayumi

Ora bem, "consigo" não se usa em português de Portugal com amigos, com amigos e pessoal conhecido usa-se "contigo". Consigo é muito formal e é usado com pessoas de idade, chefes e etc.

"Com você" é abrasileirado, mas creio que é informal.


----------



## ticado

Olá,

'com você' não é informal no português brasileiro. Essa forma é, de fato, a indicada nas gramáticas brasileiras.


----------



## djlaranja

YALAK said:


> Caros amigos
> 
> Li há anos, que, o uso de «consigo», quando nos dirigimos a alguém,está errado.É preciso intimidade para dizer «contigo».Como fica a questão?Porque estaria errado dizer «consigo»? Para não confundir com o verbo conseguir?


 
Yalak,

Acho que o uso exclusivamente como reflexivo tem a finalidade de evitar ambigüidades. No entanto, a ambigüidade não está relacionada com o verbo conseguir (como perguntou originalmente).

O problema é que *consigo* poderia (além do uso do reflexivo, *consigo mesmo*), significar "com você" ou "com ele". 

O problema é que a lógica seria:

* me, mim, comigo = 1ª pessoa
* te, ti, contigo = 2ª pessoa
* se, si, *consigo* = 3ª pessoa

Além disto, há mais um complicador: na 2ª pessoa, o uso substituiu o *tu* pelo *você *(isto é verdade no Brasil). Então os correspondentes seriam *se*, *si* e *consigo* para a 2ª pessoa... o que complica tudo!

Até os possessivos *seu* e *sua*, usados para a 2ª pessoa (significando _que pertence a você_), terminam obrigando o falante de português a usar *dele *(ou *dela*), em lugar dos possessivos naturalmente usados para a 3ª pessoa.

Mas estes são outros quinhentos, embora eu ache que é mais uma ambigüidade que se tenta evitar.

Abraços,

Denilson Laranjeira


----------



## Vós

Eu estava a assistir o filme 'O Último vôo do Flamingo' a localidade é Moçambique, todavia, o português falado pode-se considerar europeu.

Notei que o o modo de falar empregava o pronome consigo para segunda pessoa do singular.

Até ai nada de anormal, porque, já tinha amigos portugueses.

No Brasil para a segunda pessoa do singular utiliza-se o pronome contigo.

Sendo em ambos os países o pronome consigo (para as terceiras pessoas) utilizado raramente pelas pessoas.

Fazendo uma síntese disso tudo eu peguei várias dúvidas comigo.

1- Em Portugal, utiliza-se consigo representando a terceira pessoa do singular ou terceira pessoa do plural, mesmo sendo raro?

2- Gramaticalmente o pronome consigo funciona como segunda pessoa do singular ou é algo popular?

3- O pronome contigo existe em Portugal?

4- Agora, a utilização do pronome consigo nos países que falam um português europeu tem alguma relação íntima com o pronome você, pois, ambos os pronomes declinam na terceira pessoa, não é? Ou é algo bem mais antigo?

5- Em Portugal é aceitável falarem contigo, em vez de, consigo, vós entederíeis?

6- No Brasil, substitui-se muito o pronome consigo pelo "pronome com ele", (s) devido a nossa imperícia com os pronomes sem ser do caso reto. Por vício, eu também falo 'com ele', mas sei que deveria ser dito 'consigo', logo, muitas vezes eu fico receoso. 

Sempre pode-se substituir o "pronome com ele",  (s) por consigo? (no Brasil)

7- Como fica esta divergência no desacordo ortográfico?


----------



## Vanda

Vós, juntei a uma antiga discussão sobre o uso do consigo e contigo. Veja acima!


----------



## Vós

Obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## Alentugano

Vós said:


> Eu estava a assistir o filme 'O Último vôo do Flamingo' a localidade é Moçambique, todavia, o português falado pode-se considerar europeu.
> 
> Notei que o o modo de falar empregava o pronome consigo para segunda pessoa do singular.
> 
> Até ai nada de anormal, porque, já tinha amigos portugueses.
> 
> No Brasil para a segunda pessoa do singular utiliza-se o pronome contigo.
> 
> Sendo em ambos os países o pronome consigo (para as terceiras pessoas) utilizado raramente pelas pessoas.
> 
> Fazendo uma síntese disso tudo eu peguei várias dúvidas comigo.
> 
> 1- Em Portugal, utiliza-se consigo representando a terceira pessoa do singular ou terceira pessoa do plural, mesmo sendo raro? *A terceira pessoa do singular. Se for na terceira do plural, o mais normal é dizermos com eles/elas.*
> 
> 2- Gramaticalmente o pronome consigo funciona como segunda pessoa do singular ou é algo popular? *Funciona como 3.ª pessoa do singular (você/ele/ela/o senhor/a senhora).*
> 
> 3- O pronome contigo existe em Portugal? *Claro que sim, e é muito usado.*
> 
> 4- Agora, a utilização do pronome consigo nos países que falam um português europeu tem alguma relação íntima com o pronome você, pois, ambos os pronomes declinam na terceira pessoa, não é? Ou é algo bem mais antigo? *Isso não te sei responder.*
> 
> 5- Em Portugal é aceitável falarem contigo, em vez de, consigo, vós entenderíeis/*o normal seria dizermos vocês entenderiam? (vós entenderíeis? não é coisa que se ouça com facilidade em Portugal, excetuando nas missas ou em algumas regiões rurais do interior norte.) Dizemos contigo quando usamos o tratamento na segunda pessoa do singular (Tu).
> *
> 6- No Brasil, substitui-se muito o pronome consigo pelo "pronome com ele", (s) devido a nossa imperícia com os pronomes sem ser do caso reto. Por vício, eu também falo 'com ele', mas sei que deveria ser dito 'consigo', logo, muitas vezes eu fico receoso.
> 
> Sempre pode-se substituir o "pronome com ele",  (s) por consigo? (no Brasil)
> 
> 7- Como fica esta divergência no desacordo ortográfico? *O acordo é apenas ortográfico, portanto não foi pensado para resolver divergências deste tipo.*


----------



## Vós

ticado said:


> Olá,
> 
> 'com você' não é informal no português brasileiro. Essa forma é, de fato, a indicada nas gramáticas brasileiras.



É informal e erradíssimo até onde eu sei.

Claro que na língua falada é muito aceito.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, consigo=com você (forma de tratamento formal, que denota respeito,  usada com pessoas desconhecidas ou com quem não temos muita confiança). Apesar de falarmos directamente com a outra pessoa, tratamo-la por você, o que também acontece no Brasil e usamos a 3a pessoa do singular (_Precisa de alguma coisa?_).
Ex.: _Está tudo bem consigo? / Pensava que ele tinha ido consigo. _

_Contigo_ corresponde à segunda pessoa do singular (tu) e é uma forma de tratamento familiar, usada entre amigos/familiares, pessoas com quem temos algum grau de proximidade/amizade/confiança. Coloca-se o verbo na 2a. pessoa do singular _(Precisas de alguma coisa?_).
Ex.: _Está tudo bem contigo?/ Pensava que ele tinha ido contigo.
_

Falei _com ele/ela/eles/elas_ para mim é diferente de _falei consigo_.

Diria apenas _Ele(s) estava(m) desiludido(s) consigo (=com você)._
_Ele(s) estava(m) desiludido(s) consigo mesmo(s)/próprio(s)._


----------



## Istriano

Só uso *com você.*

(Expressões cristalizadas fogem a minha regra: _Estou contigo e não abro_).


----------



## Vós

Alentugano, obrigado pelas respostas.

Pelas postagens anteriores, acho que minha dúvida na questão quatro foi clarificada.

Eu apenas coloquei o verbo na questão cinco com o pronome vós, porque sou fã da declinação do verbo neste pronome, entretanto, não domino isto totalmente, já viste meu nome?

Eu já sabia, que em Portugal, atualmente, vós usais o vocês, em vez de, vós.

Alguém responderia a questão seis?

*Importante* - Vós notastes que o fórum está rosado com a mensagem "this thread has been deleted"?


----------



## englishmania

=





Vós said:


> Alguém responderia a questão seis?
> 
> *Importante* - Vós notastes que o fórum está rosado com a mensagem "this thread has been deleted"?



É engraçado ler "vós notastes que...?" quando o normal seria dizermos "(vocês) repararam que...?"
Reparei, sim, e não gosto lá muito de rosa.  

Quanto à pergunta 6, eu diria o seguinte:

_Está tudo bem consigo?_  (=com você)
_Ele não está satisfeito consigo próprio_. (=com ele próprio)
_Falei com ele ontem._


----------



## Denis555

Vós said:


> É informal e erradíssimo até onde eu sei.
> 
> Claro que na língua falada é muito aceito.


"Com você" erradíssimo???

De onde você tirou essa ideia?! Poderia nos prover alguma fonte?


----------



## Vós

Até onde eu já li nas gramáticas, e pelo que já meus professores me disseram, falar "com você"  seria o mesmo que falar "em +a cadeira" na cadeira.

Os pronomes (eu,tu,você,ele, ela, nós, "a gente", vós, vocês, eles) que vêm precedido de com _*devem*_ aglutinar e assim resulta: contigo, no caso no Brasil, (em Portugal é outra história) pois em teoria deveria ser consigo apesar de o você ser segunda pessoa do singular, o mesmo, funciona como a terceira pessoa do singular nas declinações, logo, deveria trabalhar para o pronome "com +você", não obstante, neste caso a preferência é do pronome mais clássico o tu.

Tu que deverias prover uma fonte pois minha informação que é a padrão...


----------



## Istriano

É que você não é pronome e sim forma de tratamento, por isso podemos escrever:_ Vejo você _(objeto direto),_ Vou com você_ mas não podemos escrever: _Vejo tu; Vou com tu._


----------



## Vós

Istriano gostei do seu argumento, mas, atualmente o você tem caráter pronominal, ou até mesmo, já seria um pronome derivado de uma forma de tratamento.

Soa-me esquisito você como forma de tratamento, mas, vivendo e aprendendo, no entanto não perdi a preferência pelo contigo, já que, na prática, você sempre funcionou como um pronome de quando nasci até hoje.


----------



## Denis555

Vós said:


> Até onde eu já li nas gramáticas, e pelo que já meus professores me disseram, falar "com você" seria o mesmo que falar "em +a cadeira" na cadeira.
> 
> Os pronomes (eu,tu,você,ele, ela, nós, "a gente", vós, vocês, eles) que vêm precedido de com _*devem*_ aglutinar e assim resulta: contigo, no caso no Brasil, (em Portugal é outra história) pois em teoria deveria ser consigo apesar de o você ser segunda pessoa do singular, o mesmo, funciona como a terceira pessoa do singular nas declinações, logo, deveria trabalhar para o pronome "com +você", não obstante, neste caso a preferência é do pronome mais clássico o tu.
> 
> Tu que deverias prover uma fonte pois minha informação que é a padrão...



http://www.brasilescola.com/gramatica/o-uso-consigocontigo.htm


----------



## anaczz

Vós said:


> Alguém responderia a questão seis?



Não creio que o caso deva-se à nossa imperícia com pronomes; penso que a mensagem do DJLaranja dá uma pista melhor sobre o porquê. 


Vós said:


> *Importante* - Vós notastes que o fórum está rosado com a mensagem "this thread has been deleted"?


Isso é porque a Vanda incorporou a nova discussão a este _thread _sobre o mesmíssimo assunto.


----------



## Vós

Denis555 said:


> http://www.brasilescola.com/gramatica/o-uso-consigocontigo.htm




Istriano já revelou eu penso o motivo, mas, se queres saber a comparação da explicação no artigo deste link é deverás infeliz, numa dada parte, pois, não se compara "Quero falar consigo!" (Quero falar com ele ou Quero falar com ela!) como se fosse, "Quero falar com você!

Mesmo porque, não precisaria dizer, que, "com você" não se aglutina para "consigo", já que, isso, apesar de ser lógico não é, muito menos comum (como em Portugal) ou gramatical.

Era só dizer como Istriano me disse é uma forma de tratamento por isso poderia.

Pela explicação deste artigo parece-me que deveria ser explicado que:

O pronome consigo é reflexivo então tu não podes dizer como se fosse para alguém: (Exemplo) 

(Detetive) - Oi, eu estou procurando uma pessoa, e quero falar consigo. (O certo pelo entendimento da explicação do artigo seria, *"Oi, eu estou procurando uma pessoa, e quero falar com ele."*
(Borracheiro) - Eu não o conheço, desculpe-me.


Sintetizando, está mal explicado este artigo e não caracterizaria um bom argumento, já que, ele parece misturar as vertentes da língua portuguesa européia com a língua portuguesa brasileira, no mínimo bem ambüigo.

Acrescentando: Isso me responderia a questão seis, e então, o pronome ele ou ela precedido de com não deveria aglutinar para consigo a não ser se tivesse função reflexiva.

Vou dá uma pesquisada neste ponto e perguntar ao meu professor de gramática.


----------



## Vós

Vós said:


> É informal e erradíssimo até onde eu sei.
> 
> Claro que na língua falada é muito aceito.



Retiro o que disse, foi um equívoco.


----------



## ZangiefZangado

Qual o embasamento para os portugueses dizerem "Concordo consigo, João"?
Se em Portugal, até onde sei, não se usa o "você", não faria mais sentido dizer "Concordo contigo"?

Em tempo, como é a questão dos pronomes pessoais em Portugal? O "vós" pode ser usado para o singular também?


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma discussão (vide acima) onde vários portugueses falam sobre o uso de'consigo'.


----------



## anaczz

Em Portugal não se usa você, relativamente!
Muitos portugueses recomendam que não se use a forma de tratamento "você", pois pode ser considerada ligeiramente ofensiva para alguns grupos, mas as formas da terceira pessoa são largamente usadas, omitindo-se o "você". 
Em geral, não se usa a segunda pessoa com desconhecidos, com pessoas mais velhas, autoridades, etc. Chega a ser considerado, por alguns, um desrespeito uma pessoa que mal o conheça tratá-lo por tu e, portanto, usar os verbos na 2ª pessoa do singular.

Mas, como em tudo, há quem aplique o "consigo" mesmo tratando o interlocutor na segunda pessoa. Tive a impressão de que o "consigo" é meio generalizado e raras vezes ouvi "contigo", até evitava falar. Mas se perguntarmos às pessoas, todas são unânimes em dizer que quando trata uma pessoa por tu, o pronome deveria ser contigo.


----------



## J. Bailica

ZangiefZangado said:


> Qual o embasamento para os portugueses dizerem "Concordo consigo, João"?
> Se em Portugal, até onde sei, não se usa o "você", não faria mais sentido dizer "Concordo contigo"?
> 
> Em tempo, como é a questão dos pronomes pessoais em Portugal? O "vós" pode ser usado para o singular também?



É bom juntar as fiadas (discussões), mas não sei se se pode obter uma resposta imediata à questão específica, lendo as postas (mensagens) antigas.
É assim: nós usamos o 'você', com bastante frequência, ainda que menos do que no Brasil. 'Quem é você?', 'Você não merece o meu apreço!', etc.
Entre pessoas que não são, entre si, de cerimónias (amigos, jovens, um casal, etc.) usamos o 'tu'. E entre pessoas de grande respeito e cerimónia usamos 'o senhor'; 'o doutor'; 'o meu amigo'; o nome próprio ('o Joaquim não merece o meu apreço!', diz-se, sendo a frase dirigida ao próprio Joaquim). Ou seja, do mais informal para o mais formal (embora haja exceções e nuances aqui), fica: 'tu'; 'você'; e 'senhor' (ou uma das outras formas equivalentes)


O que nós tendemos a não dizer, ou pelo menos algumas pessoas alegadamente mais 'bem-falantes', é: "eu já falei com você sobre o assunto", e sim "eu já falei consigo sobre o assunto". Sendo pessoa a quem tratamos por 'tu', usamos 'contigo', e não 'consigo'.



Sobre o 'vós': ele quase não se usa no plural (exceto nalgumas zonas) , portanto muito menos para a 2ª pessoa do singular. Talvez um bispo trate o papa por 'vós', ou coisa assim.

Ah, e isto foi escrito antes de haver a posta da Anaczz. Ela tem razão nalgumas coisas, mas outras não são bem assim (desculpe, Czz...)


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Ah, e isto foi escrito antes de haver a posta da Anaczz. Ela tem razão nalgumas coisas, mas outras não são bem assim (desculpe, Czz...)



Já agora seria interessante saber quais, J.Bailica.  Parece-me que o que a anaczz diz está certo e o que você diz também. Se há alguma contradição, será mais aparente do que real ou poderá corresponder às nuances que referiu. Suponho que não perderemos nada em clarificar isto, no interesse dos não nativos e dos que o são mas têm outros usos.


----------



## J. Bailica

Tem razão, Carfer. Vou então clarificar. Eu pessoalmente não recomendaria o não uso de 'você' - ou não necessariamente. O uso de ''você' pode ser na verdade, enfim, inadequado. OK. (Ou mesmo ofensivo, pronto). Mas depende das circunstâncias. Por isso, talvez tentasse explicar como, ou quando, se pode usá-lo, se quem escutasse os meus conselhos já tivesse proficiência suficiente na língua para tal. E, a novatos no português, talvez até recomendasse o uso de 'você' sempre; simplifica a vida a quem se perderia entre as conjugações na 2ª pessoa, com o 'tu', e as da 3ª pessoa, que, para maior confusão, podem empregar-se tanto com 'você' como com 'o senhor, etc,'. E depois, pela boca de um «gringo» - enfim, um ser de outro habitat! - ninguém, mas ninguém, me parece que leve a mal o 'você'. Em todo o caso [lá está outra vez o editor a não me permitir parágrafos!], mesmo entre portugueses não há propriamente uma redonda ofensa, diria eu, em usar essa forma de tratamento, a não ser que se faça de forma ostensiva e propositada. De resto, mais depressa revela ignorância ou desmazelo do que injúria. Outra coisa em que não concordo muito com a quase sempre certeira Anaczz é no uso do 'contigo'. Ele é usado sempre que tratamos o interlocutor por 'tu'. Exemplo: «Tu já sabes que eu só vou a essa discoteca contigo». Ora, nesta fase da minha vida, acho que trato mais de 50% das pessoas com as quais 'tenho trato', com as quais comunico diariamente, por 'tu'. E isto até não anda muito longe, provavelmente, do que acontece com a generalidade da população.


----------



## Carfer

Para mim (no meu uso, quero eu dizer) _'você_' é um meio-termo entre a familiaridade do '_tu_' e a cerimónia do '_senhor/minha senhora_'. Há quem advirta contra o uso de '_você_' por causa do risco de ser entendido como desrespeitoso. Bem... a mim parece-me que qualquer tratamento pode ser desrespeitoso, até o próprio _'senhor_'. Depende do contexto e do tom em que se diz. Não é isso que acontece quando um superior hierárquico interpela, em tom sarcástico ou de mofa, um subordinado que habitualmente trata por _'tu'_ dizendo '_Então você/o senhor não sabe que..._', censurando-lhe algo que fez mal? E também não sucede o mesmo quando alguém espera uma tratamento de deferência, como, por exemplo, '_senhor_' e alguém se lhe dirige com um '_você_'? É óbvio que, em tais casos, o _'você_', mesmo estando a meio da escala da formalidade, pode ser inconveniente. Em geral, penso que não é o caso. Eu trato por '_você_' as pessoas com quem não tenho familiaridade mas com as quais também não tenho motivo para ser deferente. Creio que esta é a regra do uso do _'você_' em Portugal. Mas, sendo regra, está muito longe de ser absoluta. Sucede que posso tratar alguém por _'você_' num contexto informal e usar outro tratamento onde ele não caiba. Fora da sala de audiências, num qualquer encontro informal, posso tratar por '_tu_' um juiz que foi meu colega de faculdade, ou por '_você_' se não o conheço muito bem. Dentro da sala é outra música, o _'Vossa Excelência_' é de regra, seja amigo ou não. O problema de ensinar o uso de _'você_' a um estrangeiro não é, pois, uma questão estritamente linguística. O que ele tem que aprender, sobretudo se provier de uma sociedade menos formalista do que a nossa, são os nossos usos e costumes na matéria. Sem isso, não adianta muito explicar-lhe regras, que são eminentemente falíveis quando confrontadas com contextos que ele desconhece.

P.S. Há, no entanto, uma maneira de contornar essa dificuldade, que penso que é o melhor conselho que posso dar a quem queira saber como se mover nestes nossos meandros: é usar sempre o verbo na terceira pessoa omitindo o uso expresso de '_você_' ('[_Você__] acha que...', 'Peço-lhe que...'._) em todas as situações em que não seja adequado o _'tu_'. É que a terceira pessoa, servindo para ambos os tratamentos formais, é suficientemente ambígua para evitar melindres.

Relendo o tópico, venho que a anaczz já tinha dado tal conselho. Chovi no molhado, mas fica como reforço.


----------



## J. Bailica

Você e eu ainda nos vamos ofender com esta conversa do você.


----------



## bleuboia

Então, em Portugal diz-se: sem si ou sem você?

Ex:
Ele diz que não quer ir sem si.
Ele diz que não quer ir sem você.


----------



## Carfer

bleuboia said:


> Então, em Portugal diz-se: sem si ou sem você?
> 
> Ex:
> Ele diz que não quer ir sem si.
> Ele diz que não quer ir sem você.


Nesse caso concreto, '_sem si_', embora suspeite que a maioria das pessoas dirá '_Ele diz que não quer ir_ _sozinho_'.


----------



## Mário Adélio

Carfer said:


> Nesse caso concreto, '_sem si_', embora suspeite que a maioria das pessoas dirá '_Ele diz que não quer ir_ _sozinho_'.


Concordo  a única excepção pode ser a condição para a pessoa ir. Só irá se aquela pessoa for, não outra qualquer.


----------

